# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Другие ОС >  Proxmox VE виртуальные платформы для облачных вычислений

## AlexRein

http://www.proxmox.com/

Кто пользуется? Какие пробовали реализации? Кластеризация, резервирование.

В текущей связке стоит просто платформа Core i7 950, 9 Гб, 250Гб+1000Гб, в облаке тянет 10 серверов(W2k3, unix,debian, OVD) нареканий нет.
Планирую реализацию ocfs на 2 ноды.

Кому интересно расскажу подробнее.

----------

